# Bergwerk Mercury Rohloff OEM Rahmen in Größe L - RAL 5022 Nachtblau



## wolfi_1 (26. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160312296510


----------

